# Vitamin C with synthroid for better absorption



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

Just read a Mary SHoman article about how taking 1000 of vitamin C with your synthroid in the morning apparently can help absorption...

Anybody heard of that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you do try that be sure to re-lab in 6 weeks as not to become over medicated.


----------



## Defeat The Curse (Jun 30, 2011)

YES sir,

I'm under medicated now so hope it helps LOL


----------

